# Ufficiale: Guardiola al Bayern Monaco



## admin (14 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio *Pep Guardiola ha raggiunto un accordo con il Bayern Monaco* Da Luglio, dunque, sostituirà Heinckes sulla panchina dei bavaresi.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non doveva andare al City?


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva andare al City?



Ognuno dice la sua


----------



## Frikez (14 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva andare al City?



Non era il Chelsea? o forse lo United!?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non era il Chelsea? o forse lo United!?



.....alla fine verrà da noi


----------



## Ale (14 Gennaio 2013)

mi pare strano, onestamente.


----------



## Principe (15 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile pensavo andasse in Inghilterra sta mossa Bayern nn l'ho capita ,,,, avrei scelto lo UNIted o boh al city a vincere la prima champions


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Gennaio 2013)

Il Bayern in Germania è dominante quasi quanto il Barça in Ispagna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, mi sembra strano.
Ultimamente Di Marzio non è che ci stia prendendo molto.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Gennaio 2013)

Dal punto di vista tecnico ed economico è un'affare che ci sta tutto, il Bayern è ricchissimo, ha una squadra formidabile adatta al gioco di Guardiola e grande storia. Sarebbe affascinante vederlo lì.


----------



## admin (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Bayern su Guardiola:"Sono solo sciocchezze"*


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2013)

Andrà al City, ma se Mansiniii vince la premier allora boh


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Gennaio 2013)

se venisse in Germania sarebbe un ulteriore upgrade per la fantastica Bundes 

ma credo che sarà Premier


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

Guardiola al Bayern: sono ore decisive. Oggi il club tedesco e il tecnico catalano pronti al si per un progetto pluriennale 

Laudisa


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

Bah...Il Bayern Monaco è già fortissimo nel Terzo Reich...

In CL è forte comunque... ma che senso ha???????

A guardiola piace vincere facile eh...


----------



## Van The Man (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ottima scelta, a livello ambientale è la situazione più prossima a quella che aveva a Barcellona


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

E' praticamente fatta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2013)

la scelta migliore per lui


----------



## The P (16 Gennaio 2013)

ma ieri il Bayern ha smentito ufficialmente, mi chiedo perché a questo punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Il Bayern tornerà finalmente a vincere la Champions, verranno fatti certamente acquisti importanti ma soporattutto resteranno con il 4-2-3-1 ? O anche il Bayern passerà al 4-3-3 ?


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Bayern tornerà finalmente a vincere la Champions, verranno fatti certamente acquisti importanti ma soporattutto resteranno con il *4-2-3-1 ? O anche il Bayern passerà al 4-3-3 ?*




A certi livelli vedo poche differenze onestamente
Il Bayern è cmq una squadra abituata da anni a fare la partita,a tenere il pallone,ad alzare i ritmi; su questa base quei due moduli sono praticamente intercambiabili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A certi livelli vedo poche differenze onestamente
> Il Bayern è cmq una squadra abituata da anni a fare la partita,a tenere il pallone,ad alzare i ritmi; su questa base quei due moduli sono praticamente intercambiabili


In realtà si, gli esterni andrebbero a fare le ali e i mediani salendo, con il trequartista, il centrocampo a tre. Mi chiedevo, in generale, se cambiassero un po' stile con qualche acquisto di spessore.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà si, gli esterni andrebbero a fare le ali e i mediani salendo, con il trequartista, il centrocampo a tre. Mi chiedevo, in generale, se cambiassero un po' stile con qualche acquisto di spessore.



Ma grosse differenze non le vedo,Javi Martinez potrebbe giocare davanti alla difesa,Schweini e Kroos potrebbero agire da intermedi. Robben e Ribery sempre esterni sarebbero,ovviamente messi sulla fascia opposta al loro piede (regola aurea del 4-3-3 ).
Ora,imho,c'è un potenziale problema Schweini: quest'anno non seguo,ma negli ultimi 2 mi pare che il nostro campioncino sia calato non poco mostrando anche problemi di tenuta psicologica......forse un rinforzino a cc servirebbe,ecco


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ah,vedrei benissimo Mandzukic (grande acquisto) come _falso nueve_,decisamente più di Gomez


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Gennaio 2013)

sicuramente quella del bayern è la scelta piu' sensata che potesse fare guardiola.Giocatori adatti al suo credo calcistico,alcuni giovani interessanti,squadra abituata a sviluppare un buon gioco e a fare la partita.E poi il bayern monaco è una della 5 squadre piu' blasonate a livello europeo e versa in ottime condizioni economiche


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE DEL BAYERN VIA TWITTER : Perfekt! PEP GUARDIOLA (41) ab Juli bis 2016 neuer Trainer des FC Bayern! / Heynckes beendet zum Saisonende seine Karriere. ^M.Hörwick*


Traduzione:

Perfetto! Pep Guardiola (41!) Da luglio 2016 il nuovo allenatore del FC Bayern / Heynckes ha concluso la sua carriera alla fine della stagione. ^ M.Hörwick


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale fino al 2016 a partire dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

di marzio era riuscito a scoprire tutto cosi sono stati costretti ad annunciarlo


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



il Dortmund è una grandissima squadra, anche se quest'anno non lotta per lo scudetto... certo, nessuno in Germania ha le disponibilità del Bayern, ma se non altro è l'unico campionato serio senza sceicchi e con tanti giovani protagonisti

sono contento che Guardiola arrivi in Bundes, sarà ancora più bello seguire questo campionato in cui ormai mi sono appassionato da quasi una decina d'anni

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



il Dortmund è una grandissima squadra, anche se quest'anno non lotta per lo scudetto... certo, nessuno in Germania ha le disponibilità del Bayern, ma se non altro è l'unico campionato serio senza sceicchi e con tanti giovani protagonisti

sono contento che Guardiola arrivi in Bundes, sarà ancora più bello seguire questo campionato in cui ormai mi sono appassionato da quasi una decina d'anni


----------



## Van The Man (16 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ora,imho,c'è un potenziale problema Schweini: quest'anno non seguo,ma negli ultimi 2 mi pare che il nostro campioncino sia calato non poco mostrando anche problemi di tenuta psicologica......forse un rinforzino a cc servirebbe,ecco



Dovrei segarti all'istante per il solo fatto di dubitare del Sommo, ma oggi mi sento particolarmente magnanimo  Ehm, comunque diciamo che l'idolo, più che calato, ha avuto un paio di stagioni un pò discontinue. Quest'anno però siamo tornati su alti livelli, e con una ritrovata incisività in zona gol (già 4 quest'anno, quando ne due anni suddetti ne ha sommate 7 in totale)


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Gennaio 2013)

chissa com'è l'avranno presa sia il city che il chelsea , mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo in premier per vedere veramente di che "pasta" e fatta, in germania strada quasi spianata, vedremo sono curiosa di vederlo al di fuori dal barca.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



Tifò mi sembra un post un po' forzato. Che andare in Germania e per di più al Bayern lo mette nelle condizioni di trovare un ambiente di lavoro molto simile a quello del Barça è sicuramente vero e questo lo agevolerà molto, ma in Premier in quale squadra doveva andare? Allo United dove Ferguson non intende lasciare? Al City dove ci sono soldi ma zero idee? Al Chelsea che è una polveriera? Per me ha fatto la scelta perfetta per la sua carriera. Certo una scelta poco rischiosa, ma perfetta.


----------



## Van The Man (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ma guardate che la Bundesliga non è mica una barzelletta. Poi che il Bayern sia la società più ricca è un altro discorso, che non garantisce comunque che si vincano dei titoli, come tra l'altro la storia recente insegna. Il Dortmund che ha conquistato l'Europa mi pare giochi lì, Leverkusen e Monchengladbach sono ottime squadre, ed in generale c'è un'alta cifra tecnica. Siamo lontanissimi dai tempi dei tedeschi tutto corsa e muscoli.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma guardate che la Bundesliga non è mica una barzelletta. Poi che il Bayern sia la società più ricca è un altro discorso, che non garantisce comunque che si vincano dei titoli, come tra l'altro la storia recente insegna. Il Dortmund che ha conquistato l'Europa mi pare giochi lì, Leverkusen e Monchengladbach sono ottime squadre, ed in generale c'è un'alta cifra tecnica. Siamo lontanissimi dai tempi dei tedeschi tutto corsa e muscoli.



Esatto. Dimentichi lo Schalke tra l'altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> di marzio era riuscito a scoprire tutto cosi sono stati costretti ad annunciarlo



Epic win di Di Marzio a livello mondiale!
Ancora stamattina gli spagnoli negavano e deridevano queste notizie italiane.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma guardate che la Bundesliga non è mica una barzelletta. Poi che il Bayern sia la società più ricca è un altro discorso, che non garantisce comunque che si vincano dei titoli, come tra l'altro la storia recente insegna. Il Dortmund che ha conquistato l'Europa mi pare giochi lì, Leverkusen e Monchengladbach sono ottime squadre, ed in generale c'è un'alta cifra tecnica. Siamo lontanissimi dai tempi dei tedeschi tutto corsa e muscoli.



bundesliga sicuramente ottimo campionato ma penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che in Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto faticare di più!lì il livello è senz'altro maggiore!se poi voleva affrontare una vera sfida, io sarei stato felice di accoglierlo


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



Concordo, in premier il rischio fallimento è molto alto, in Bundes sarà un'altra storia, poi ha la squadra per arrivare in fondo anche in Europa


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tifò mi sembra un post un po' forzato. Che andare in Germania e per di più al Bayern lo mette nelle condizioni di trovare un ambiente di lavoro molto simile a quello del Barça è sicuramente vero e questo lo agevolerà molto, ma in Premier in quale squadra doveva andare? Allo United dove Ferguson non intende lasciare? Al City dove ci sono soldi ma zero idee? Al Chelsea che è una polveriera? Per me ha fatto la scelta perfetta per la sua carriera. Certo una scelta poco rischiosa, ma perfetta.



No no il mio post non è forzato, semplicemente il campionato tedesco rimane comunque di seconda fascia. L'Inghilterra è il massimo per ogni allenatore rifiutarla signfica aver paura di fallire imho. 
Poi onestamente si parla di simile "filosofia" del baca. Ma avete visto il Byern giocare la CL quest'anno? Ha poco a che fare con il sistema barca, il gioco del barca è unico imparato negli anni, giocatori che parlano stessa lingua cosi come l'allenatore.

Rimango dell'idea che Guardiola sia imper-sopravvallutato, e lui lo sa bene. Se fallisce in CL mi farò una risata


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Gennaio 2013)

in premier il rischio fallimento è alto perche se fosse andato al chealsea avrebbe avuto a che fare con quel pazzo di abramovich , mentre al city come giustamente qualcuno ha detto ci sono soldi ma zero idee . La forza di una squadra la fa la società con l'organizzazione e pep questo lo sa bene non a caso ha scelto il bayern


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Il Bayern è un club straordinario. Non mi sorprende che uno preciso come Guardiola abbia scelto un club che ha il suo stesso "carattere".


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma guardate che la Bundesliga non è mica una barzelletta. Poi che il Bayern sia la società più ricca è un altro discorso, che non garantisce comunque che si vincano dei titoli, come tra l'altro la storia recente insegna. Il Dortmund che ha conquistato l'Europa mi pare giochi lì, Leverkusen e Monchengladbach sono ottime squadre, ed in generale c'è un'alta cifra tecnica. Siamo lontanissimi dai tempi dei tedeschi tutto corsa e muscoli.



Verissimo,anche se mi verrebbe da dire che i crucchi vincevano tutto proprio con corsa e muscoli


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

"Ha scelto i suoi amici"

LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bundesliga sicuramente ottimo campionato ma penso che siamo tutti d'accordo nel dire che in Inghilterra avrebbe dovuto faticare di più!lì il livello è senz'altro maggiore!se poi voleva affrontare una vera sfida, io sarei stato felice di accoglierlo



beh il campionato più difficile di tutti, per un allenatore, per me rimane sempre quello italiano, dove ti mangiano vivo al primo errore... il problema è che ormai è poco credibile

in inghilterra è più affascinante perchè il livello delle squadre di media classifica e più elevato, ma alla fine le concorrenti più credibili sono sempre le due di manchester e il chelsea (in declino), se sei in una di queste puoi vincere anche se ti chiami Mancini, se non sei in una di queste, non vinci niente anche se sei Sacchi... 

il calcio tedesco come ambiente è il migliore, stadi sempre pieni, tanti giovani, corsa, grinta, ma anche tecnica... 

il campionato spagnolo sono 36 partite amichevoli e 2 serie (Barca-Real e Real-Barca)

la Ligue 1... rotfl... sono Ancelotti può perdere dal Montpellier...


----------



## Dexter (16 Gennaio 2013)

farà una difesa luiz gustavo/javi martinez,metterà muller centravanti,ogni tanto farà far panchina a qualche "big" per far giocare uno sconosciuto della primavera (anche in partite importanti)...e poi o fallirà miseramente (probabilità: alte  ) o creerà un barca 2


----------



## juventino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ha fatto la scelta migliore. Il Bayern è una società più seria dei soliti sceicchi tutto soldi e zero idee. Spero che Sky ritrasmetta la Bundesliga dall'anno prossimo perchè sono molto curioso.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (16 Gennaio 2013)

Se avesse scelto Chelsea o Manchester City mi avrebbe deluso molto. Ha scelto una big, con grandi tradizioni e con una società seria. Buona fortuna!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah,vedrei benissimo Mandzukic (grande acquisto) come _falso nueve_,decisamente più di Gomez


Mandzuko lo vedo troppo simile al torero(premetto però di non conoscere molto bene il Croato)quindi, forse, un acquisto servirebbe proprio nel ruolo del falso nove.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



Il Bayern ha preso schiaffi per due anni di fila dal Borussia.

Inoltre la Bundes, come spettacolo e qualità è superiore alla nostra Serie A.

Considerando che nemmeno il Bayern vince la Champions dal 2001, è una bella sfida.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.


Non scherziamo, io non credo di dire fandonie se considero la Bundes il miglior campionato d'Europa: Le Inglesi non sembrano niente di che, quest'anno è stato un fallimento totale ancor prima di iniziare, l'Italia non la considero neanche, la Francia resta un campionato abbastanza mediocre e la Spagna non fa testo, lì fanno testo solo Barça e Real come sempre.


Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> di marzio era riuscito a scoprire tutto cosi sono stati costretti ad annunciarlo


Non ci credo, sul serio li ha sgamati lui ?


----------



## admin (16 Gennaio 2013)

Se il Bayern vince la Champions quest'anno c'è da ridere...

Per il resto, sono d'accordo con Tifo'o. In Bundesliga il Bayern detta legge. Se non vince, arriva secondo. Nulla a che vedere con la Premier dove ci sono 3-4 squadre che ogni anno lottano per il titolo.

E' stato furbo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, io non credo di dire fandonie se considero la Bundes il miglior campionato d'Europa: Le Inglesi non sembrano niente di che, quest'anno è stato un fallimento totale ancor prima di iniziare, l'Italia non la considero neanche, la Francia resta un campionato abbastanza mediocre e la Spagna non fa testo, lì fanno testo solo Barça e Real come sempre.
> 
> Non ci credo, sul serio li ha sgamati lui ?



si!negli ultimi 2 giorni i giornali esteri lo sbeffeggiavano(il sun mi pare sostenesse che avesse firmato con il city) ed infatti ieri era pure arrivata la smentita dello stesso bayern che affermava di non essere interessato minimamente a Guardiola
Grande Gianluca Di Marzio!!sicuramente il giornalista sportivo più attendibile di tutti in italia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si!negli ultimi 2 giorni i giornali esteri lo sbeffeggiavano(il sun mi pare sostenesse che avesse firmato con il city) ed infatti ieri era pure arrivata la smentita dello stesso bayern che affermava di non essere interessato minimamente al bayern..
> Grande Gianluca Di Marzio!!sicuramente il giornalista sportivo più attendibile di tutti in italia


A questo punto è diventato l'unico giornalista italiano a meritare la mia attenzione, in realtà già nutrivo stima nei suoi confronti, poi dopo questa si è consacrato. Qualcuno di attendibile nel mare di spazzatura rappresentata da tuttosport, sport mediaset & Co. ci vuole...


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, io non credo di dire fandonie se considero la Bundes il miglior campionato d'Europa: Le Inglesi non sembrano niente di che, quest'anno è stato un fallimento totale ancor prima di iniziare, l'Italia non la considero neanche, la Francia resta un campionato abbastanza mediocre e la Spagna non fa testo, lì fanno testo solo Barça e Real come sempre.
> 
> Non ci credo, sul serio li ha sgamati lui ?



No no tu mi parli di CL, io ti parlo di CAMPIONATO. Sono due cose diverse, la premier è il miglior campionato al mondo. Se hai un offerta al city e non accetti è perche hai paura di fallire. Se accetti il Bayern è perche sai che ci sono pressioni minori, si critica di meno e vinci sicuro.

Poi un'altra cosa. Il bayern ha giocato 2 finali di CL in 3 anni, secondo me non ci torna più in finale. Specialmente quando perdi una finale di CL in casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' andato li per il semplice motivo che in premier rischia di essere declassato. Con tutto rispetto per il calcio tedesco, giocare in Germania è troppo facile dai quando non hai manco avversari.



Non sono per nulla d'accordo.La Bundes per qualità media non è affatto distante da Liga e BPL,anzi.Senza contare che le squadre inglesi sono state letteralmente piallate in Europa,mentre quelle tedesche ottengono da anni buonissimi risultati.
Io credo che sia Pep che il Bayern abbiano preso la decisione migliore possibile,speriamo di vedere un grande Bayern nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No no tu mi parli di CL, io ti parlo di CAMPIONATO. Sono due cose diverse, la premier è il miglior campionato al mondo. Se hai un offerta al city e non accetti è perche hai paura di fallire. Se accetti il Bayern è perche sai che ci sono pressioni minori, si critica di meno e vinci sicuro.
> 
> Poi un'altra cosa. Il bayern ha giocato 2 finali di CL in 3 anni, secondo me non ci torna più in finale. Specialmente quando perdi una finale di CL in casa


Noi giocammo tre finali, quindi ci può ritornare tranquillamente il Bayern, non si ragiona in questo modo, i Tedeschi sono una società seria, mica come noi. In ogni caso, io, la qualità di una nazione, calcisticamente, la valuto paragonandola ad un'altra nazione, altrimenti guardando solo al proprio orticello potremmo dire che anche il campionato italiano è un buon campionato, perché combattuto e livellato. Non v'è dubbio che abbia una grande difficoltà il campionato inglese e anche qualità ma andare in Germania per me non è una scelta meno coraggiosa dell'Inghilterra, anzi è una scelta molto sensata. L'allenatore deve anche saper scegliere la propria destinazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi giocammo tre finali, quindi ci può ritornare tranquillamente il Bayern, non si ragiona in questo modo, i Tedeschi sono una società seria, mica come noi. In ogni caso, io, la qualità di una nazione, calcisticamente, la valuto paragonandola ad un'altra nazione, altrimenti guardando solo al proprio orticello potremmo dire che anche il campionato italiano è un buon campionato, perché combattuto e livellato. Non v'è dubbio che abbia una grande difficoltà il campionato inglese e anche qualità ma andare in Germania per me non è una scelta meno coraggiosa dell'Inghilterra, anzi è una scelta molto sensata. L'allenatore deve anche saper scegliere la propria destinazione.



Quel Milan non è paragonabile con questo bayern dai su. Poi dai non possiamo prendre la serie A. La serie A è finito. E' un capionato mediocre, ogni paragone con la serie A è nullo. Poi mi dici che le inglesi non sono nulla di che, io ti dico che dal 2005 al 2012 c'è sempre stata un inglese in finale di CL, a parte il 2010. 

Guardiola è stato semplicemente furbo. Guardiola non resistrebbe nella pressione inglese, per il semplice fatto che lui è abiutato a vincere è sempre stato abiutato a non essere in discussione per qualsiasi risultato. Cosa succederebbe se fosse 4 in premier dopo 5 giornate? 
Lui lo sa benissimo


----------



## rossovero (16 Gennaio 2013)

Con quello che ha vinto Guardiola, ovunque vada lo aspetta una sfida: ripetersi. E poi, scusate, anche gli altri grandi allenatori vanno dove hanno ottime probabilità di vincere (Mourinho, Mancini, Ancelotti), non vedo perchè Guardiola non debba ragionare allo stesso modo. E la Bundes è un ottimo campionato ed è in crescita: le sue squadre in Europa fanno sempre meglio e la scelta di Guardiola è sintomatica da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Gennaio 2013)

ma che furbo e furbo , è stato solo intelligente e coerente col suo modo di vedere il calcio , cioè l'allenatore è solo un ingranaggio di una squadra vincente dove la società ricopre il ruolo fondamentale ; al bayern e in generale in germania danno molta importanza al settore giovanile e al talent scouting e guaridola è adatto a lavorare in un contesto simile poi non è detto che vinca automaticamente sin da subito e i tedeschi hanno la pazienza di aspettare . In inghilterra un contesto lavorativo cosi non l'avrebbe trovato , infatti il chealse non ha una società ma campa sugli sbalzi umorali di abramovich mentre al city manca proprio il settore giovanile . Se pep fosse stato solo furbo , a mio avviso , sarebbe rimasto comodamente seduto sulla panchina del barca


----------



## iceman. (16 Gennaio 2013)

In Germania il b.monaco e' come il psg in francia. Dettl cio' hainkess o come si chiama lo prenderei al posto di allegri. 

Detto cio' la dirigenza del b.monaco ha fatto un'operazione incredibile portando peppe in germania. Gia' hanno soldi a volonta' hanno uno squadrobe e un allenatore che garantira' il pienone tutte le settimane.


----------



## pennyhill (16 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma che furbo e furbo , è stato solo intelligente e coerente col suo modo di vedere il calcio , cioè l'allenatore è solo un ingranaggio di una squadra vincente dove la società ricopre il ruolo fondamentale ; al bayern e in generale in germania danno molta importanza al settore giovanile e al talent scouting e guaridola è adatto a lavorare in un contesto simile poi non è detto che vinca automaticamente sin da subito e i tedeschi hanno la pazienza di aspettare . In inghilterra un contesto lavorativo non l'avrebbe trovato , infatti il chealse non ha una società ma campa sugli sbalzi umorali di abramovich mentre al city manca proprio il settore giovanile . Se pep fosse stato solo furbo , a mio avviso , sarebbe rimasto comodamente seduto sulla panchina del barca



Sposo questa linea di pensiero.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma che furbo e furbo , è stato solo intelligente e coerente col suo modo di vedere il calcio , cioè l'allenatore è solo un ingranaggio di una squadra vincente dove la società ricopre il ruolo fondamentale ; al bayern e in generale in germania danno molta importanza al settore giovanile e al talent scouting e guaridola è adatto a lavorare in un contesto simile poi non è detto che vinca automaticamente sin da subito e i tedeschi hanno la pazienza di aspettare . In inghilterra un contesto lavorativo non l'avrebbe trovato , infatti il chealse non ha una società ma campa sugli sbalzi umorali di abramovich mentre al city manca proprio il settore giovanile . Se pep fosse stato solo furbo , a mio avviso , sarebbe rimasto comodamente seduto sulla panchina del barca


.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Ah ma il Milan?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2013)

sarà un grandissimo Bayern...è dal 2009 che sono tra i più forti in Europa con dei giocatori che si conoscono bene...Guardiola può aprire un altro ciclo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Senza attributi, la piazza più facile d'Europa, al City, United o Chelsea sarebbe stata un'altra storia.


----------



## saiyansaseru (16 Gennaio 2013)

Mah.. Certo è che non andrà a sfigurare passando da una Formula Uno ad un'altra. Tutto giusto quello scritto da oronzo canà,ma fossi stato in lui mi sarei messo alla prova allenando una squadra meno pronta e meno funzionante. Mourinho ha fatto vincere la CL alle ***** e ciò,volenti o nolenti,ha dimostrato di essere capace di vincere anche senza avere una super-squadra,Pep non potrà dire lo stesso. Il Bayern è una super società,sono arrivati 2 volte in finale senza Pep,potevano benissimo farne a meno,ma la sua presenza attirerà molti giocatori capaci,questo preoccupa. 

Lasciamo perdere comunque,qui si parla di grande Europa,per qualche anno la cosa non ci riguarderà nemmeno di striscio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Senza attributi, la piazza più facile d'Europa, al City, United o Chelsea sarebbe stata un'altra storia.



Appunto,che gusto c'è? L'esperienza tedesca può dimostrare il suo valore solo in negativo,perchè la squadra attuale va benone già ora senza di lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Gennaio 2013)

tutti al suo posto avrebbero scelto il Bayern


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In Germania il b.monaco e' come il psg in francia. Dettl cio' hainkess o come si chiama lo prenderei al posto di allegri.
> 
> Detto cio' la dirigenza del b.monaco ha fatto un'operazione incredibile portando peppe in germania. Gia' hanno soldi a volonta' hanno uno squadrobe e un allenatore che garantira' il pienone tutte le settimane.



in Germania gli stadi sono sempre pieni...prezzi dei biglietti bassi,stadi belli e moderni,poca repressione!!da noi anche con guardiola in panchina, messi e cristiano ronaldo davanti non faremmo più di 40 mila


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> in Germania gli stadi sono sempre pieni...prezzi dei biglietti bassi,stadi belli e moderni,poca repressione!!da noi anche con guardiola in panchina, messi e cristiano ronaldo davanti non faremmo più di 40 mila


Ci sarebbe gente arrampicata sulla copertura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Gennaio 2013)

Pagliaccio e senza attributi


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Se avesse voluto essere coerente con le sue idee c'era l'Arsenal, dai su, siam seri...


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe gente arrampicata sulla copertura



si forse non ho valutato che quando si vince i tifosi spuntano fuori


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si forse non ho valutato che quando si vince i tifosi spuntano fuori


E' anche normale che sia così, in Italia da sempre conta solo vincere


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' anche normale che sia così, in Italia da sempre conta solo vincere



non è una bella cosa per come la vedo io!!in germania li stadi sono sempre pieni, anche se fino a 8/9 anni fa lo era anche in italia!poi per colpa di prezzi,televisioni,tessere del tifoso etc.. la situazione è precipitata!avere a san siro una media di 30 mila spettatori è veramente triste


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Gennaio 2013)

E' vero che il Bayern è forte così e cosà però sono più di 10 anni che questi non vincono un titolo al di fuori della germania, con Guardiola forse si potrebbe aprire un ciclo anche a livello europeo, vedremo.


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ah ma il Milan?



Il nostro progetto non l'ha soddisfatto del tutto


----------



## Van The Man (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se avesse voluto essere coerente con le sue idee c'era l'Arsenal, dai su, siam seri...



Ma non scherziamo, l'Arsenal è 10 anni che non costruisce nulla e perde regolarmente i giocatori migliori. Siamo proprio agli antipodi del Bayern. 
Poi non ho capito perchè Guardiola avrebbe dovuto scegliere la Sammargheritese per puro spirito di sfida, mentre è normale che i vari Mourinho ed Ancelotti passino da una panca stramiliardaria all'altra.
E ultima cosa, non sopravvalutate la Premier, che rimane il campionato sicuramente migliore esteticamente, ma il cui livello è in lieve ma costante discesa. Si dice che 3-4 squadre lottano per il titolo, ma in realtà al massimo la lotta si riduce a due squadre (quando va bene), e l'unica reale società che programma è il Man Utd. Man City e Chelsea vivono soltanto di assegni staccati furiosamente, l'Arsenal..beh...mi sono già espresso, il Liverpool altro non è che una nobile ormai decaduta. Ribadisco che l'unica società affine come caratteristiche al Barcellona è il Bayern, quindi matrimonio perfettamente logico


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, l'Arsenal è 10 anni che non costruisce nulla e perde regolarmente i giocatori migliori. Siamo proprio agli antipodi del Bayern. *
> Poi non ho capito perchè Guardiola avrebbe dovuto scegliere la Sammargheritese per puro spirito di sfida, mentre è normale che i vari Mourinho ed Ancelotti passino da una panca stramiliardaria all'altra.*
> E ultima cosa, non sopravvalutate la Premier, che rimane il campionato sicuramente migliore esteticamente, ma il cui livello è in lieve ma costante discesa. Si dice che 3-4 squadre lottano per il titolo, ma in realtà al massimo la lotta si riduce a due squadre (quando va bene), e l'unica reale società che programma è il Man Utd. Man City e Chelsea vivono soltanto di assegni staccati furiosamente, l'Arsenal..beh...mi sono già espresso, il Liverpool altro non è che una nobile ormai decaduta. Ribadisco che l'unica società affine come caratteristiche al Barcellona è il Bayern, quindi matrimonio perfettamente logico



.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

17 Milioni di euro all'anno  Ora tutto è chiaro

Ah bè chiamalo matto

17 mil è il nostro budget di mercato per 3 anni....


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Poi non ho capito perchè Guardiola avrebbe dovuto scegliere la Sammargheritese per puro spirito di sfida, mentre è normale che i vari Mourinho ed Ancelotti passino da una panca stramiliardaria all'altra.



No Van qua non si parla di panchina miliardaria..Il paragone con Mourihno non puo starci. Il portoghese ha vinto una CL con il PORTO ed un'altra con l'Inter, non so se mi spiego INTER!!!! 
Mourinho ha vinto in Inghitlerra-spagna-Italia. Non scherziamo.
Guardiola ha vinto tutto col farca poi se ne esce fuori con la storia del sono stanco ed anno sabbatico, per poi prendere la decisione di andare in un campionato di seconda/terza fascia con tutto il rispetto per il Bayern.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma guardate che per un_ latino_ andare ad allenare in Germania non è mica facile,ma avete presente la lingua che razza di roba è?!?!?! 
Mourinho,tanto per fare un nome a caso,disse che in Germania non avrebbe MAI allenato perché la lingua lo terrorizzava


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma guardate che per un_ latino_ andare ad allenare in Germania non è mica facile,ma avete presente la lingua che razza di roba è?!?!?!
> Mourinho,tanto per fare un nome a caso,disse che in Germania non avrebbe MAI allenato perché la lingua lo terrorizzava



Beh gli allenatori spagnoli per tradizione hanno sempre fallito pure in Italia eh. Mourinho è portoghese ma è stata un eccezzione perche è bravo. Non ricordo un allenatore spagnolo o Inglese che abbia fatto bene in Italia.

Quelli italiani invece fanno bene ovunque


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No Van qua non si parla di panchina miliardaria..Il paragone con Mourihno non puo starci. Il portoghese ha vinto una CL con il PORTO ed un'altra con l'Inter, non so se mi spiego INTER!!!!
> Mourinho ha vinto in Inghitlerra-spagna-Italia. Non scherziamo.
> Guardiola ha vinto tutto col farca poi se ne esce fuori con la storia del sono stanco ed anno sabbatico, per poi prendere la decisione di andare in un campionato di seconda/terza fascia con tutto il rispetto per il Bayern.



pero non hai detto che il porto e l'inter in quelle competizioni erano signore squadre , di certo non erano semplici comparse ma erano pretendenti al titolo : l'inter schierava un certo eto'o eh mica biambiany , schierava snjeider mica lodi , schierava milito mica pazzini , poi aggiungici un maicon devastante , la vecchia guardia (cesar , samuel , cambiasso , zanetti) in un anno di grazia , un lucio e un motta redivivi , mettici pure la fortuna che in una competizione ad eliminazione diretta non guasta mai e capisci come abbia fatto a vincere una champion con l'inter ; qua sembra che mou abbia vinto la coppa con un inter fatta da centofanti  Stessa cosa dicasi per il porto che in quell'anno aveva una squadra fortissima con i vari deco , carvalho , poi bisogna anche dire che quella competizione fu particolare e piena di sorprese non a caso in finale ci arrivo il monaco


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero non hai detto che il porto e l'inter in quelle competizioni erano signore squadre , di certo non erano semplici comparse ma erano pretendenti al titolo : l'inter schierava un certo eto'o eh mica biambiany , schierava snjeider mica lodi , schierava milito mica pazzini , poi aggiungici un maicon devastante , la vecchia guardia (cesar , samuel , cambiasso , zanetti) in un anno di grazia , un lucio e un motta redivivi , mettici pure la fortuna che in una competizione ad eliminazione diretta non guasta mai e capisci come abbia fatto a vincere una champion con l'inter ; qua sembra che mou abbia vinto la coppa con un inter fatta da centofanti  Stessa cosa dicasi per il porto che in quell'anno aveva una squadra fortissima con i vari deco , carvalho , poi bisogna anche dire che quella competizione fu particolare e piena di sorprese non a caso in finale ci arrivo il monaco


Ah ora era una signora squadra? A me sembra che la maggior parte diceva in quell'anno durante la campgna aquisti Inter, che:

Milito era un cesso
Motta: un cesso
Lucio bollito
Snejder, scarso ed al real era un cesso
Eto'o fuori cotesto Barca ed in Italia avrebbe fallito

Dai su in quell'anno a dicembre dicevano tutti che l'Inter era scarsa e che mourinho era un fallito. Inter ad un passo dall'elimazione CL
Col porto, cioe stiamo dicendo che ha vinto una cl per demerito degli altri che merito proprio? Colpa del Porto se il Milan si è preso 4 gol dal deportivo (deportivo eliminato dallo stesso porto)


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah ora era una signora squadra? A me sembra che la maggior parte diceva in quell'anno durante la campgna aquisti Inter, che:
> 
> Milito era un cesso
> Motta: un cesso
> ...



Tifò, l'odio sportivo (perché di questo si parla) verso Guardiola ti sta facendo dire un sacco di _castronerie_.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tifò, l'odio sportivo (perché di questo si parla) verso Guardiola ti sta facendo dire un sacco di _castronerie_.



Ma quale odio.. io parlo di calcio


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quale odio.. io parlo di calcio



Stai conducendo, da solo, una crociata contro Guardiola. A me fa piacere che tu stia parlando di calcio, sia chiaro , ma l'impressione è che tu nutra verso Pep un odio sportivo. Mentre invece veneri Mourinho manco fosse dio sceso in terra, tralasciando volutamente gli schiaffi che prese al primo anno col Real e che sta prendendo adesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Stai conducendo, da solo, una crociata contro Guardiola. A me fa piacere che tu stia parlando di calcio, sia chiaro , ma l'impressione è che tu nutra verso Pep un odio sportivo. Mentre invece veneri Mourinho manco fosse dio sceso in terra, tralasciando volutamente gli schiaffi che prese al primo anno col Real e che sta prendendo adesso.



No io non odio nessuno e non venero nessuno. Ho semplicemente detto che Guardiola dopo aver vinto tutto è uscito con la storia del "mi riposo un anno" per poi andare al bayern in un campionato di terza fascia (secondo me)

Penso semplicemente che sia un allenatore soppravalutato che non è mai stato criticato, ed ha paura di esserlo. 
Con Mourinho non ha nulla a che fare, Mourinho ha vinto 2 CL con porto ed inter, è arrivato in semifinale non so quante volte, ha vinto la Liga con un record contro la concorennza del barca. Ha vinto tutto in England e Italia.

Poi mica Mourinho ha la baccheta magica non è sempre sagra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah ora era una signora squadra? A me sembra che la maggior parte diceva in quell'anno durante la campgna aquisti Inter, che:
> 
> Milito era un cesso
> Motta: un cesso
> ...



appunto la maggior parte non di certo io o chi capisce un po di calcio , non si puo proprio sentire dire milito cesso o snejder scarto


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No io non odio nessuno e non venero nessuno. Ho semplicemente detto che Guardiola dopo aver vinto tutto è uscito con la storia del "mi riposo un anno" per poi andare al bayern in un *campionato di terza fascia (secondo me)*
> 
> Penso semplicemente che sia un allenatore soppravalutato che non è mai stato criticato, ed ha paura di esserlo.
> Con Mourinho non ha nulla a che fare, Mourinho ha vinto 2 CL con porto ed inter, è arrivato in semifinale non so quante volte, ha vinto la Liga con un record contro la concorennza del barca. Ha vinto tutto in England e Italia.
> ...



Tifò,ognuno può avere la propria opinione,ma dire,nel 2013,che la Bundes è un campionato di terza fascia non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.Ha meno campioni di BPL e Liga,ma il livello medio è pressoché uguale.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No io non odio nessuno e non venero nessuno. Ho semplicemente detto che Guardiola dopo aver vinto tutto è uscito con la storia del "mi riposo un anno" per poi andare al bayern in un campionato di terza fascia (secondo me)
> 
> Penso semplicemente che sia un allenatore soppravalutato che non è mai stato criticato, ed ha paura di esserlo.
> Con Mourinho non ha nulla a che fare, Mourinho ha vinto 2 CL con porto ed inter, è arrivato in semifinale non so quante volte, ha vinto la Liga con un record contro la concorennza del barca. Ha vinto tutto in England e Italia.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. Non si guarda il livello di un allenatore solo con le vittorie, che contano ovviamente, ma anche per quello che crei. Guardiola ha creato un sistema vincente ben coadiuvato da un ambiente sano. Cioè l'ossatura del Barça di Guardiola era esattamente quella del Barça di Rijkaard, ma il Barça di Guardiola era decisamente superiore per stile di gioco. Non ammettere la bravura di Guardiola è da prevenuti.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tifò,ognuno può avere la propria opinione,ma dire,nel 2013,che la Bundes è un campionato di terza fascia non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.Ha meno campioni di BPL e Liga,ma il livello medio è pressoché uguale.



Il livello medio è anche superiore imho.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Non si guarda il livello di un allenatore solo con le vittorie, che contano ovviamente, ma anche per quello che crei. Guardiola ha creato un sistema vincente ben coadiuvato da un ambiente sano. Cioè l'ossatura del Barça di Guardiola era esattamente quella del Barça di Rijkaard, ma il Barça di Guardiola era decisamente superiore per stile di gioco. Non ammettere la bravura di Guardiola è da prevenuti.
> 
> 
> 
> Il livello medio è anche superiore imho.



Va bene vediamo cosa fara al Bayern. Poi ne riparleremo io non posso giudicare ora un allenatore che aveva la miglior squadre della galassia e che oltre la Spagna in altri campionati non si è visto.

Vediamo cosa fara in cl col bayern.


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Va bene vediamo cosa fara al Bayern. Poi ne riparleremo io non posso giudicare ora un allenatore che aveva la miglior squadre della galassia e che oltre la Spagna in altri campionati non si è visto.
> 
> Vediamo cosa fara in cl col bayern.



Appunto. Anche se, ma questa è una opinione personale, non ho dubbi che farà bene anche col Bayern. Sia in Bundes che in CL.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah ora era una signora squadra? A me sembra che la maggior parte diceva in quell'anno durante la campgna aquisti Inter, che:
> 
> Milito era un cesso
> Motta: un cesso
> ...



mourinho in italia ha allenato la squadra che in quel momento era più forte con ampio distacco sulla seconda... vincendo uno scudetto con ibrahimovic (così come lo ha vinto allegri) e l'anno dopo con snejder - milito - eto'o che insomma tutto erano fuorchè cessi... ma c'è da dire che quello scudetto mou più che ai suoi lo deve a pazzini che giocava nella samp è condannò la roma in una gara decisiva per il campionato... e se ha rischiato di perdere lo scudetto contro la roma di RANIERI e col milan di LEOTARDO che era a -3 a cinque giornate dalla fine, contro la juventus attuale o il napoli attuale non avrebbe vinto un bel niente

in CL è stato bravo, ma ha avuto tutta una serie di colpi di fortuna con la quale pure di matteo sarebbe capace di vincere... e infatti pure lui ha vinto... 

col chelsea ha fallito... col real ha stra-fallito... adesso andrà al PSG... ehhhhh quello si che è un campionato duro, altro che bundes


----------



## rossovero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Cmq Mourinho e Guardiola non sono ancora paragonabili. Guardiola ha quasi 10 anni di meno e conseguentemente meno anni di panca alle spalle. Sarà proprio dopo questa esperienza in una squadra diversa da quella che lo ha lanciato che si potranno fare paragoni con basi più solide.


----------



## Dexter (17 Gennaio 2013)

io credo che guardiola farà benissimo SE non farà il presuntuoso e se non si farà prendere da manie di protagonismo come è stato negli ultimi tempi a barcellona...schierando tello e cuenca al posto di pedro o sanchez,giocando con improponibili difese a 3 fatte di centrocampisti o con moduli riconducibili ad un 2-5-3. non credo accadrà nulla di questo,sarà appena arrivato e il margine di rischio per esperimenti fallimentari sarà troppo alto,ma non lo conosco quindi non so dirvi che persona sia.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora di vedere il Bayern. Uomini come Guardiola devono vivere il calcio, speriamo faccia bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quel Milan non è paragonabile con questo bayern dai su. Poi dai non possiamo prendre la serie A. La serie A è finito. E' un capionato mediocre, ogni paragone con la serie A è nullo. Poi mi dici che le inglesi non sono nulla di che, io ti dico che dal 2005 al 2012 c'è sempre stata un inglese in finale di CL, a parte il 2010.
> 
> Guardiola è stato semplicemente furbo. Guardiola non resistrebbe nella pressione inglese, per il semplice fatto che lui è abiutato a vincere è sempre stato abiutato a non essere in discussione per qualsiasi risultato. Cosa succederebbe se fosse 4 in premier dopo 5 giornate?
> Lui lo sa benissimo


Non ho paragonato il Milan di Ancelotti(grandissima squadra)a questo Bayern(grande squadra)ma ho solo detto che giocare tre finali di Champions, come abbiamo fatto noi, non è una cosa proibita da leggi divine e dal momento che il Bayern ci è andato già due volte ha tutte le carte in regola per ritornarci dato che, dopo il Barcellona, è la squadra più forte del mondo. Non ho neanche paragonato la Serie A a qualsiasi altro campionato, ho solo detto che si potrebbe trarre un giudizio positivo addirittura sulla Serie A se si guardano solo al loro interno i campionati e non si paragonano con i campionati delle altre nazioni. Infine dire che le inglesi sono deludenti non vuol dire che lo siano da sempre, infatti non ho mica contestato i loro risultati degli anni passati, ho soltanto detto che da due anni a questa parte(a parte il Chelsea dell'anno scorso che è stato più miracolato che altro...)stanno deludendo molto, ciò senza nulla togliere alla qualità del loro campionato, ci mancherebbe.
Detto questo, ti do ragione in parte perché è vero che non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa andare in Inghilterra ma da questo punto di vista, come ti ho già detto nel'altro commento, Guardiola ha fatto la scelta più saggia: è andato in Germania, nella società più simile a quella del Barcellona. Tuttavia non si può dire che abbia fatto un passo indietro o rifiutato una sfida perché andare in Germania ha certamente la stessa dignità che andare in Inghilterra.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero non hai detto che il porto e l'inter in quelle competizioni erano signore squadre , di certo non erano semplici comparse ma erano pretendenti al titolo : l'inter schierava un certo eto'o eh mica biambiany , schierava snjeider mica lodi , schierava milito mica pazzini , poi aggiungici un maicon devastante , la vecchia guardia (cesar , samuel , cambiasso , zanetti) in un anno di grazia , un lucio e un motta redivivi , mettici pure la fortuna che in una competizione ad eliminazione diretta non guasta mai e capisci come abbia fatto a vincere una champion con l'inter ; *qua sembra che mou abbia vinto la coppa con un inter fatta da centofanti*  Stessa cosa dicasi per il porto che in quell'anno aveva una squadra fortissima con i vari deco , carvalho , poi bisogna anche dire che quella competizione fu particolare e piena di sorprese non a caso in finale ci arrivo il monaco



Quoto col sangue

e molti interisti stessi non se ne rendono conto


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mourinho in italia ha allenato la squadra che in quel momento era più forte con ampio distacco sulla seconda... vincendo uno scudetto con ibrahimovic (così come lo ha vinto allegri) e l'anno dopo con snejder - milito - eto'o che insomma tutto erano fuorchè cessi... ma c'è da dire che quello scudetto mou più che ai suoi lo deve a pazzini che giocava nella samp è condannò la roma in una gara decisiva per il campionato... e se ha rischiato di perdere lo scudetto contro la roma di RANIERI e col milan di LEOTARDO che era a -3 a cinque giornate dalla fine, contro la juventus attuale o il napoli attuale non avrebbe vinto un bel niente
> 
> in CL è stato bravo, ma ha avuto tutta una serie di colpi di fortuna con la quale pure di matteo sarebbe capace di vincere... e infatti pure lui ha vinto...
> *
> col chelsea ha fallito.*.. col real ha stra-fallito... adesso andrà al PSG... ehhhhh quello si che è un campionato duro, altro che bundes




Io sono d'accordo col discorso generale che fai,ma dire che Mou abbia fallito col Chelsea non sta né in cielo né in terra imo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq Pep imo ha l'intelligenza di capire che il modello Barça è IMPOSSIBILE da esportare in toto,anche in una società organizzata,efficiente e storica come il Bayern,che cmq da anni ha un modo di giocare propositivo.
Per me con delle migliorie (anche poco) potrà guidare una vera fuoriserie.


----------



## Milangirl (17 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Guardiola è stato furbo, ha scelto una squadra che è già forte di suo e che almeno in campionato non ha grossi rivali...insomma difficile fare male  Cio' non toglie che sia un bravo allenatore chiaro...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo col discorso generale che fai,ma dire che Mou abbia fallito col Chelsea non sta né in cielo né in terra imo.



come allenatore non ha fallito, ma come GRANDE allenatore (visto che lo definiscono tutti così) non riuscire a fare in champions quello che poi ha fatto Grant, per me è un fallimento...


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ha la mentalità da grande allenatore, ovvero quella di voler sempre innovare, non stando fermo sulle proprie idee.

Per me è destinato a fare benone


----------



## #Dodo90# (17 Gennaio 2013)

Grandissimo colpo del Bayern. Con Guardiola può davvero fare un salto di qualità mostruoso. Hanno una base molto forte, solidità finanziaria ed un progetto. Complimenti a loro per l'acquisto!


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Poi non ho capito perchè Guardiola avrebbe dovuto scegliere la Sammargheritese per puro spirito di sfida, mentre è normale che i vari Mourinho ed Ancelotti passino da una panca stramiliardaria all'altra.



Ancelotti non lo considero tra i top quindi lascio perdere...

Mourinho ha sempre scelto panchine miliardarie ma erano sfide, il Chelsea contro i mostri della Premier, l'Inter con la chimera Champions e il Real contro il Barcellona monstre...

Pep faceva prima a stare al Barça, faceva piu bella figura, non mi venga a dire che si è messo in gioco perchè *non è vero*.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancelotti non lo considero tra i top quindi lascio perdere...
> 
> Mourinho ha sempre scelto panchine miliardarie ma erano sfide, il Chelsea contro i mostri della Premier, l'Inter con la chimera Champions e il Real contro il Barcellona monstre...
> 
> Pep faceva prima a stare al Barça, faceva piu bella figura, non mi venga a dire che si è messo in gioco perchè *non è vero*.



Non è questione di mettersi in gioco, è questione di stimoli. Sicuramente Guardiola a Barcellona avrebbe continuato a vincere tutto o quasi per anni ed anni. Evidentemente non ne aveva più voglia, ci si stufa anche di caviale e champagne. 

Al Bayern va in una società che, punto primo ha il potenziale economico per competere con chiunque, punto secondo è una squadra già con ottime individualità e sopratutto con un gioco fatto di tecnica, possesso e movimento senza palla, una società organizzatissima e sopratutto moderna.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Gennaio 2013)

Come dicevo, Guardiola ha trovato la soluzione migliore da tutti i punti di vista possibili. Sono molto curioso di vedere il suo Bayern.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è questione di mettersi in gioco, è questione di stimoli. Sicuramente Guardiola a Barcellona avrebbe continuato a vincere tutto o quasi per anni ed anni. Evidentemente non ne aveva più voglia, ci si stufa anche di caviale e champagne.
> 
> Al Bayern va in una società che, punto primo ha il potenziale economico per competere con chiunque, punto secondo è una squadra già con ottime individualità e sopratutto con un gioco fatto di tecnica, possesso e movimento senza palla, una società organizzatissima e sopratutto moderna.


Si ho capito, ma per non vincere la Bundes deve suicidarsi ( come han fatto alcuni allenatori del Bayern in passato, tra l'altro ).


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Esatto. Tra le alternative sul tavolo: Chelsea, City, Milan, Bayern francamente non ho dubbi su quale sia a 360 gradi la squadra migliore.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Mah, sono proprio curioso...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2013)

Quest'anno il Bayern fa triplete(minimo double), manda via Heynckes, viene Guardiola e l'anno prossimo non vincono una ceppa... neanche la Bundes.


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2013)

Chiamatelo stupido. Se non vince la Bundesliga con 6 giornate d'anticipo è un inetto


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quest'anno il Bayern fa triplete(minimo double), manda via Heynckes, viene Guardiola e l'anno prossimo non vincono una ceppa... neanche la Bundes.



Non mi stupirei affatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

certo che è difficile fare meglio di questo Bayern...record in Bundesliga, in Champions sta facendo benissimo da anni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Aprile 2013)

Immaginate se portasse il tiki taka al Bayern


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

Io spero proprio che il Bayern non cambi drasticamente modo di giocare, è uno spettacolo vederli palleggiare in corsa.


----------

